# Are you circumcised?



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

discuss


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

Circumcision FTW! LOL

Nice poll... Definitely the weirdest poll I have been involved in yet!

Seriously tho... Wasn't my choice to make, got an infection when I was little. It was either the forey or the whole thing. Still, I know what choice I would have made if it was my choice to make!

Never heard that I am really missing out on much? If it is good enough for Muslims and Jews the world over then it is good enough for me (as neither of those groups)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Funniest shit I have seen is the crusaders who fight for the right to regain their foreskins... hahahaha...


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 29, 2007)

One of the weirdest polls ever


No.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> One of the weirdest polls ever
> 
> 
> No.



Gotta pass the time somehow while I compulsively view the SMG thread right?!


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 29, 2007)

I still got ma cheesy shield!


/me thinks i must be bored.


----------



## Naouak (Oct 29, 2007)

you forget the "i don't know can you check for me" answer


----------



## serious_sean (Oct 29, 2007)

It's a barbaric ritual! 

down with teh cuttings!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> It's a barbaric ritual!
> 
> down with teh cuttings!



QFT

ladies feel free to participate in this poll also. (although female circumcision is obviously much much worse.)

Just wait till the americans get on..the poll will swing the other way that's for sure.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 29, 2007)

Why don't europeans like to cut their penis?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> It's a barbaric ritual!
> 
> down with teh cuttings!



Yeh I agree!!! Even worse than a Hello Kitty cosplay wedding!


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 29, 2007)

I still flop


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 29, 2007)

No, but I'm female


----------



## tjas (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Circumcision FTW! LOL
> 
> Nice poll... Definitely the weirdest poll I have been involved in yet!
> 
> ...


haha same here exactly the same... due to an infection..


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

Infections teh suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess if it has to go it has to go.

I'm not sure why some people still prefer the chop, seems unnecessary in this day and age. Was talking to a dude at work today about this and that's what gave me the idea for the poll.

Apparently it's still very popular in America...poor babies, you'd think they'd get extremely traumatized but perhaps they're too young to know what's going on.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2007)

I am, but then pretty much every American boy in the 60's was. They claimed it was more hygienic, but it was really for religious reasons I think.

Needless to say, my boys are not cut. I caught a fair amount of crap for that, it's still considered the norm around here, but luckily my wife and I felt the same way about it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I am, but then pretty much every American boy in the 60's was. They claimed it was more hygienic, but it was really for religious reasons I think.
> 
> Needless to say, my boys are not cut. I caught a fair amount of crap for that, it's still considered the norm around here, but luckily my wife and I felt the same way about it.




the real reason is for the money doctors get paid 200 plus dollars for a simple 5 minute procedure so they lie and say its "more hygenic" when in reality its not 

also circumsized men lose a lot of feeling down there 

im not circumsized but my background is european we dont do that there and thank god !


----------



## JPH (Oct 29, 2007)

I've never understood what it was.

I made the mistake of asking what it was in class last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I'm not circumsised...


I think


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I've never understood what it was.
> 
> I made the mistake of asking what it was in class last year
> 
> ...



It means they chop off the skin that covers the head of your penis.


----------



## ackers (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never understood what it was.
> ...



BELLEND!


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 29, 2007)

No. God put it there for a reason and it's staying. The only argument for circumcision seems to be hygiene, but I got a tip for ya - try washing your dick instead, you scruffs! A daily gentleman's wash sure beats having a deformed penis.


Also, circumcised people don't wash their genitals enough - FACT!*

















* may not be fact


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm a woman so i don't have a dick XD but i do like men who are cut, it looks more tidy.


----------



## ackers (Oct 29, 2007)

Cant believe im asking but, circumcised guys, doesnt it hurt to touch your penis's head? Mine's all natural and it hurts when I touch it....


----------



## spokenrope (Oct 29, 2007)

Penises are weird enough without more dangles than necessary.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 29, 2007)

uncut here like most of my country.
cirumcisation is made only to avoid further infections if you have one or if you like it on your own.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm really curious to see how long this goes before it turns into some shouting match about whether it's better to be cut or uncut.  Personally, unless you waited well into your adult life before getting cut, I'm not sure how you could possibly know which is better.

For the record I'm cut.  In the US, as far as I know, it has less to do with religion, and more to do with cleanliness.

*cue the uncuts to run up in and talk about how you just have to clean it and not be lazy*


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.mothering.com/articles/new_baby...rcumcision.html

The case against this butchery.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Cant believe im asking but, circumcised guys, doesnt it hurt to touch your penis's head? Mine's all natural and it hurts when I touch it....



yes if your uncut the head of your penis is more sensitive


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> discuss



um wouldn't you like to know... personally I'm not interested in man cock, maybe find a board where it is appropraite like hotmale.com or bearcave.com.


----------



## hanman (Oct 29, 2007)

me =/= Jewish, ergo uncut


----------



## spokenrope (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > discuss
> ...



boytaur.net

Just sayin'.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



For two guys not interested in cock you sure know the hangouts.







@ the gayness


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I got the hygiene talk to a small extent, but by far, and I found this odd, most people hit me with this:
_He will be ostracized in gym class, because the other boys will see he's different and make fun of him in the shower. Why do you want to make school any harder than it already is?_
Sounds like bullshit to me... If another kid makes a big issue out of my son's penis, I think we all know which kid has the problem... not mine.

To answer a few questions about my "deformed" penis...
No it doesn't hurt, yes it's sensitive, but that's a _good_ thing.
I never knew when I was young whether I was circumcised or not, and it wasn't an issue.
I wash it, right along with every other part of my body, when I take a shower. It's not difficult, and is actually quite enjoyable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There is no scar, emotional or physical.
My penis and I are good friends, regardless of it's appearance.

I'm not radically against male circumcision. It's a parent's choice, and I don't think it does any harm to the boy. I read up on it quite a bit before I decided what to do with my son, and was not surprised to see a large militarily anti-circumcision population on the interwebs, and like all militants, they were largely full of shit.

It's not a big deal either way, but if you don't have a reason, religious or otherwise, why spend the money on something that doesn't matter.

Just my two cents... PM me if you have any other questions about my... oh, nevermind... lol.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Well, I got the hygiene talk to a small extent, but by far, and I found this odd, most people hit me with this:
> _He will be ostracized in gym class, because the other boys will see he's different and make fun of him in the shower. Why do you want to make school any harder than it already is?_
> Sounds like bullshit to me... If another kid makes a big issue out of my son's penis, I think we all know which kid has the problem... not mine.
> 
> ...



Great post dude.  Seriously the militant shit gets old.  I guess I should disown my parents for barbarically mutilating me.  Give me a break.  Some people would have me believe I was missing out on the greatest thing on earth.


----------



## pasc (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell. no ! Why should I ? If nature wanted us to have a Foreskin then why not keep it ?


----------



## incinerator (Oct 29, 2007)

I hate the whole argument that kids will be made fun of in the gym shower... why should an operation to make the penis appear unnatural cause someone to stand out as being "different"?  Let's try this:  ban circumcision, and see if future kids still get made fun of in the shower.  That pro-circumcision argument doesn't make any point whether circumcision is good, it's just self-perpetuating and based solely on appearance.  It's kind of like when parents pierce their babies ears before they're old enough to give consent (I HATE when they do that).  My parents let me have the choice, I grew up and decided to stay uncircumcised.  The hygiene issue is a myth, wash the damn thing!  It doesn't matter if there's skin over it or not, you can still wash it completely, and if it's dirty that's because you're a dirty person.

Besides, women prefer uncut penises for sex.  The reason is that the foreskin gives it a kind of "sheath-within-sheath" motion, which means the entire length of the foreskin is subtracted from the total length of the stroke... meaning much less chafing and frictional discomfort and still all of the pleasure.  Unfortunately, the condom is the great equalizer.


----------



## Hooya (Oct 29, 2007)

Wish I wasn't.  If I have boys you can be sure they're staying uncut.


----------



## spokenrope (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> For two guys not interested in cock you sure know the hangouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said I wasn't interested in cock?


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For two guys not interested in cock you sure know the hangouts.
> ...



Touche, good sir, touche.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Personally, unless you waited well into your adult life before getting cut, I'm not sure how you could possibly know which is better.



Guess I should give my tuppence worth then. I was circumcised at 17 and I can't say I've noticed any lack of sensitivity.  When it's in standby it's not as uncomfortable by any means as it would be to have your foreskin pulled back and just hanging around in your pants (Or as uncomfortable as it was after I first had it done, ouch).  But once it's booted up (and more importantly naturally lubricated) I've found it pretty much the same.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, unless you waited well into your adult life before getting cut, I'm not sure how you could possibly know which is better.
> ...



Interesting...but I thought everyone said you lose sensitivity.  Could it be they're wrong?  Nah...

Thanks for weighing in though dude, because I seriously was curious.  I don't feel so bad now with my mutilated member.


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2007)

I am circumcised. I think I'll leave it at that


----------



## Julee (Oct 29, 2007)

If I had a penis, I'd probably want to keep the skin on it, as much as I'd like to keep the skin over my clitoris to prevent the OMFG pain.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Julee @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> If I had a penis, I'd probably want to keep the skin on it, as much as I'd like to keep the skin over my clitoris to prevent the OMFG pain.



Maybe that's with girls, but circumcised guys don't feel pain there.  The only valid argument that I can see are people who want it there because it's natural, and there's nothing wrong with it.  But I'm tired of people calling my parents assholes,sadists and every other bad name in the book because I was circumcised.  It's really not necessary.


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 29, 2007)

god no, my parents weren't some type of weirdos who wished to mutilate me.

It's a form of abuse, and circumcising a healthy baby (boy or girl) serves absolutely zero purpose.

Obviously circumcision for real health reasons is different.


----------



## pewpz (Oct 29, 2007)

I would never do something to a baby that I could not do to myself.  

I don't know about the rest of you people, but I wasn't one to show off my dick in gym, or ever looked closely at anyone elses dong.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> god no, my parents weren't some type of weirdos who wished to mutilate me.
> 
> It's a form of abuse, and circumcising a healthy baby (boy or girl) serves absolutely zero purpose.
> 
> Obviously circumcision for real health reasons is different.



I don't consider myself abused. Calling it a form of abuse is going too far. Feel free not to circumcise your child, but though I personally don't see it as necessary, I also don't see it as a crime.

Being circumcised has caused me absolutely zero problems in my life. I don't, nor have I ever felt deformed. I don't resent my parents for doing it one iota, and I certainly wouldn't have wanted them to be jailed for the crime of child abuse.

I do however resent you calling (by association) my parents weirdos. They were doing what my doctor recommended, out of love and concern for me. Granted, those were earlier times, but still even today, I doubt ANY parent says to themselves "I got an idea, let's MUTILATE OUR CHILD! BWA HAHAHAHAHA!"

I mean really, think about what you're saying.


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm happily uncircumcised, but I wouldn't go as far as saying that people who are circumcised were abused by their parents. 

In a few cases it was done for necessary medical reasons (such as when, even after puberty, the foreskin won't retract all the way). In most circumstances, however, it was done because of outdated health concerns or the worry that their kids would be made fun of. 

The parents did it because they thought it was best for their son, not because they were cruel or wicked. I agree that circumcision should be more or less done away with, but I'm also sure that most parents who circumcised their kids thought it was the right thing to do.

Also, since this forum is worldwide I should point out that the US is far behind Europe in realizing that circumcision is silly. Most people of my generation are cut and I feel lucky that I'm one of the few who is intact. That said, when I was growing up I was a bit nervous that when I finally got to make it with a lady they wouldn't like that I was uncut. Luckily that didn't end up being a problem for me, but I have heard other more retarded women say they don't like uncircumcised men.

And finally, to anyone who is worried about cleanliness, it is no harder to thoroughly wash an uncircumcised penis than it is to wash an elbow. Just pull back the foreskin and clean.


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> http://www.mothering.com/articles/new_baby...rcumcision.html
> 
> The case against this butchery.
> 
> Circumcision started in America during the masturbation hysteria of the Victorian Era, when a few American doctors circumcised boys to punish them for masturbating. Victorian doctors knew very well that circumcision denudes, desensitizes, and disables the penis. Nevertheless, they were soon claiming that circumcision cured epilepsy, convulsions, paralysis, elephantiasis, tuberculosis, eczema, bed-wetting, hip-joint disease, fecal incontinence, rectal prolapse, wet dreams, hernia, headaches, nervousness, hysteria, poor eyesight, idiocy, mental retardation, and insanity.4


Wow cutting the skin sure cures lots of stuff. I didn't know that.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 29, 2007)

You have a much lower chance of being in a porno if not circumsized


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> You have a much lower chance of being in a porno if not circumsized


Haha, true. I doubt that is factoring into any parental decisions though. Anways, an adult could always get circumcised at the time he finds it's ruining his blossoming porno career.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> You have a much lower chance of being in a porno if not circumsized



And this my friends, says it all.  How will I ever get to be in a porno if I wasn't cut?!  Thank the Gods!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess I can chime in here. I was born in Greece with an uncut cock however as some may know at the age of 12 became somewhat of a womanizer ...sexually active... I found out a great deal of women preferred a cut cock and at 16 I went to go get the snip snip done. The doctor did a GREAT job in my opinion as I've had several compliments on the look from both American as well as European girls.

So let us answer the questions on sensitivity. I often freeball it so my now uncut cock does get friction a LOT across my denim. From what the rumors say ... when the penis has foreskin it keeps its sensitivity cause its not killing cells from denim burn. This is why there is a rumor that cut men may last longer. So is the rumor true? I'm gonna have to vote no....

Looking at the facts I have no problem getting it "up" or feeling sensation ... shit hitting a bump on may way to my office at 7am can give me highway wood... however two things that may have the rumor sway towards true is my insanely high endurance and my inability to feel anything wearing a rubber. However plenty of Americans are cut and last no more than 15 minutes where I am now cut and can last over an hour....remember boys the key word is CAN....if your with one girl and doing it right sex really should not last MORE than 15-20 minutes anyway.... so when comparing my endurance to other cut men the fact that I have a high endurance ... well I believe this is NOT a result of a circumcision but rather just a lot of practice. What about the fact that condoms render me immobile much like Superman driving a car fueled by Kryptonite? Well I really haven't polled many uncut guys on the matter these days but I do know a lot of Americans have the same problem... so could this be a possibility that the rumor is TRUE?  Cut penises get desensitized making it damn near possible to feel anything through the gobs and gobs of plastic? I wish I could compare as I was once a uncut and now a cut....but I regret to say I have used a rubber only maybe two handfuls worth of time so my memory is a bit foggy on the matter.

Regarding the baby thing... I wish it would have been done while I was a baby cause doing it as a pre-adult sucked. I wish my parents would have removed both my foreskin as well as my tonsils as a baby cause at 16 both experiences were pretty horrible.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> And finally, to anyone who is worried about cleanliness, it is no harder to thoroughly wash an uncircumcised penis than it is to wash an elbow. Just pull back the foreskin and clean.



Do you have a foreskin on your elbow?


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



oh ya dude but i also see you responding to this thread as well what's that say


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not.



QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> ...
> What about the fact that condoms render me immobile much like Superman driving a car fueled by Kryptonite? Well I really haven't polled many uncut guys on the matter these days but I do know a lot of Americans have the same problem... so could this be a possibility that the rumor is TRUE?Â Cut penises get desensitized making it damn near possible to feel anything through the gobs and gobs of plastic? I wish I could compare as I was once a uncut and now a cut....but I regret to say I have used a rubber only maybe two handfuls worth of time so my memory is a bit foggy on the matter.
> ...
> I don't feel much when using a condom either, so I vote 'no, circumcision has no effect on it'. I didn't sleep with a lot of women because I was almost always in a steady relationship--as of now--so there wasn't much need to use condoms. I also hate the smell (especially of the flavoured ones) and I don't like it that most of them are so tight.
> ...


That's so true. Parents that would like to mutilate their kids aren't going to circumcise them, seriously!


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And finally, to anyone who is worried about cleanliness, it is no harder to thoroughly wash an uncircumcised penis than it is to wash an elbow. Just pull back the foreskin and clean.
> ...


Yes. Doesn't everybody?

My point was if you are too braindead retarded to pull a flap of skin back when you wash then cleanliness is probably the least of your concerns. You should be more concerned with walking headlong into oncoming traffic or drinking the poisonous cleansers stored under the kitchen sink.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


actually, not everyone can pull their foreskin back if the hole is too narrow


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 29, 2007)

Uncircumcised, I think circumcision is a bit un-needed nowadays, but the parents were just doing what they thought was right.

- Sam


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MAD_BOY @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


Yup, I mentioned that occurrence as a valid and important circumstance in which to get circumcised in my first post. As you age your foreskin is supposed to fully retract. If it doesn't then you may need to get it cut for the sake of comfort and hygiene, but most people's retracts fully as they develop.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll never forget the time when at 18, while having vigorous sex session with one of my X girlfriends, my banjo string snapped, there was blood everywhere and it fuck en killed, but it hurt at lot more after I put TCP on it.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I'll never forget the time when at 18, while having vigorous sex session with one of my X girlfriends, my banjo string snapped, there was blood everywhere and it fuck en killed, but it hurt at lot more after I put TCP on it.



Jesus christ! did you finish? did the girl freak out? yuck..that's so horrible I feel sorry for you dude.


I agree that the parents that decided to snip weren't mutilating their children or anything, it was just seen as normal and I guess it doesn't really make much a difference in the long run anyway. These days it does seem unnecessary however.


----------



## Issac (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'll never forget the time when at 18, while having vigorous sex session with one of my X girlfriends, my banjo string snapped, there was blood everywhere and it fuck en killed, but it hurt at lot more after I put TCP on it.



mine did a mini-snap once as well... hurted like hell, not that much blood but a little.... didn't feel that good...


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never forget the time when at 18, while having vigorous sex session with one of my X girlfriends, my banjo string snapped, there was blood everywhere and it fuck en killed, but it hurt at lot more after I put TCP on it.
> ...



I have to ask, because I'm totally lost.  I assume you two are not cut, right?  And WTF is a banjo string?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had the girl bleed, but not me, obviously I don't know what's going on though, please explain?


----------



## tjas (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Well, I got the hygiene talk to a small extent, but by far, and I found this odd, most people hit me with this:
> _He will be ostracized in gym class, because the other boys will see he's different and make fun of him in the shower. Why do you want to make school any harder than it already is?_
> Sounds like bullshit to me... If another kid makes a big issue out of my son's penis, I think we all know which kid has the problem... not mine.
> 
> ...



He said it, it happend to me around the age of 5 I thought.. it was because of an infection.. so I don't know if its better or not... but my girlfriend has never complained so...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it dosn't really bother me really.. I was born in the netherlands where it is not a standard but my brother is born in america and there they said they wanted to circumcise him, but my parents didn't think it was neccesary. But in america it is quit normal. As mthrnite said:  There is no scar, emotional or physical.


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 29, 2007)

Not circumcised here though it seems most guys my age are, my parents were considered a bit different in not getting it done.

Most of the arguements for getting it done are rediculous. The main reason (as stated earlier in the thread) for getting it done in the past was religious types wanting to prevent ease of masturbation.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Why don't europeans like to cut their penis?


because _not_ cutting your penis seems like the right thing to do?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not circumsized, and I really don't see any point in circumsision...many say it's more hygienic...well, how about _washing_ the penis instead of cutting away something from it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



others say it makes your penis less sensitive...exactly how is that a good thing?
I also believe that being circumsized makes masturbating less comfortable...

it's weird, but without my foreskin I'd feel more...naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if I imagine being naked in the public, I'd be even more ashamed if my glans was visible...my foreskin gives me cover and protection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it'd drive me insane if my glans would be touching my clothes all the time...

to each his own, I guess


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



If I'm understanding correctly, they are talking about the "Frenulum". It's that restrictive bit of skin under the head of the penis. Kinda like the one under your tongue.

And to if I'm cut or not: Nunya!


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't europeans like to cut their penis?
> ...



Some of your questions have already been answered.  
Some people who got cut later didn't notice a lack of sensitivity.  Also you have to realize that most people who are cut, didn't decide that on their own.

Also, for masturbation, just use lube.  Seriously, Astroglide FTW


----------



## kiwibonga (Oct 29, 2007)

That article said:
			
		

> These specialized nerve endings can discern motion, subtle changes in temperature, and fine gradations of texture.



I'm so glad I still have my motion detecting thermometer braille scanner in my pants


----------



## ramza__x (Oct 30, 2007)

hmmmm.... the church say cut it...
then the priest say cut it
then the doctor say cut it...
even the book say cut it...
even your the next door neighbour had it done...

so the kids cant play with it...
and they wont make fun out of them (boohoo)
so it more cleaner...
so they can have less infection...
so it look better.... IMHO


all the above sounds like a load of BS

and less human too!!

nothing beats a natural guy!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(kiwibonga @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> That article said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god! My ass just fell off! *LOL!*

Oh, and for now anyway, both my sons are uncirc'ed, the oldest being five. So far, no problems with infections or anything like that. I think the hygiene issue is a red herring... ..so to speak.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

what so funny about that ? he is right !


i got the best of both worlds when im soft the skin covers the head when i get hard the skin retracts all the way back so it looks like im uncircumzied


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't stand any unnecessary -and unwanted- human mutilation, thankfully my parent's thought the same, I'm complete down there.
If a guy wants -or needs- to get circumcised later then it's fine, but mutilate a baby -even for religious purposes- is pretty inhuman IMO.

Every head is a world..


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 30, 2007)

Random poll.

To answer, no, I am not. Haven't had any problems. :/


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope, never understood why, looks pointless to me. I'm happy with my small dicky right now, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

lol your wife wont be happy with your small dicky lol


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 30, 2007)

No.


BTW, where's the I'm a girl choice?


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> BTW, where's the I'm a girl choice?



That was already answered further back in the thread, they can either ignore the vote or they can participate. Women can be circumcised as well you know, but it isn't a common thing.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> BTW, where's the I'm a girl choice?


You just say No. No penis = No circumcision.


----------



## science (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_genital_cutting

surprised you haven't heard of it. It's incredibly fucked up and not really comparable to male circumcision. It would be like your whole head of the penis being chopped off instead of just the skin.


----------



## science (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...



Couldn't read more than a couple lines, seems awful!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> BTW, where's the I'm a girl choice?



LOL! There are no girls on teh intarweb, silly.


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 30, 2007)

hurrah for taboo topics! My family's retarded. That would be a yes for me.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

Yar, wth does circumcised , eh?


----------



## Ktaro (Oct 30, 2007)

Whoa I had no idea most people in the US circumcise their children @@; actually I can't say I know alot about which countries actually do, I was born in Japan and I haven't been circumcised although a korean guy told me he had been. So far from what i learnt in this thread Americans circumcise and most Europeans don't what about the Asian countries anyone have any ideas?
It seems as if most people who haven't been cricumcised post in this thread not to be rude but are circumcised people ashamed that they have cut their penis?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, didn't know what circumcision was till a few months ago


----------



## reilina (Oct 30, 2007)

im from south east asia (phillipines) and being circumcised is a tradition there...
i really dont know where it started, what im told when i was i child is they
they use a big wooden stick and smash the skin?? well thats what im told
but the modern way (which is the procedure that i have) is they cut it and
use this thread that degenerates through time and stitch the remaining skins
to the sides. its kinda hard to explain but thats the way it is.

oh by the way i am circumcised.i dnt give a sh*t on what other people say about it.
all i know is i am MAN


----------



## Rayder (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes.  I was too young to have any say in the matter. It had nothing to do with religion.

I hear it's more hygienic to be circumcised anyway. Something about bacteria getting trapped in the folds causing problems for the those who aren't if they don't wash properly.  Women can be circumcised too, did you know that? It's done to them for the same hygienic reasons.

You know, this is a really......odd topic for a video game forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Inappropriate is the term that comes to mind....


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ktaro @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> It seems as if most people who haven't been cricumcised post in this thread not to be rude but are circumcised people ashamed that they have cut their penis?



Nuh not at all. Quite a few have posted.

This isn't just a video games forum and I don't see how this is inappropriate. It's just a penis...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm neither Jew nor Muslim, so I don't feel the need to be circumsized.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 30, 2007)

Noope.

My dad is though. For reasons I am afraid to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He did it about a year ago. Limped for about a week. Then gave me the talk about how "If you wanna do it tell me and ill setup an appointment...."

I dont see a use for chopping it off IMO... I think i'd make sex much more uncomfortable, and need lube a hella lot more. 
Just clean it dammit


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 30, 2007)

It does make sex uncomfortable.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(tetsuya @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> It does make sex uncomfortable.



Reason 1.


I guess the olde saying is true

"if you dont clean it, you'll lose it" 
Or something like that


----------



## yee (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm circumcised, but I always thought of not being circumcised as having a giant condom on 24/7.


----------



## tetsuya (Oct 30, 2007)

Its uncomfortable because of friction burn. To make it worst, the condom cause more loss of feeling.


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(yee @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I'm circumcised, but I always thought of not being circumcised as having a giant condom on 24/7.



You do realise the foreskin can be rolled back to reveal the head don't you. (In most people anyway)


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2007)

Seriously, I think I would've noticed by now if sex was uncomfortable in any way shape or form.

It's not.


..as I remember anyway.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 30, 2007)

Awkward poll...

No.


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 30, 2007)

No, I thought about getting one but these post are swaying my judgement a bit.  Is it normal to be unable to pull the skin back when erect?  That's the only reason it bothers me.  Also most females (I've meet) think it looks weird.


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cornaljoe @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> No, I thought about getting one but these post are swaying my judgement a bit.Â Is it normal to be unable to pull the skin back when erect?Â That's the only reason it bothers me.Â Also most females (I've meet) think it looks weird.


It should be able to retract fully when erect. If it doesn't (and you've finished going through puberty) I'd recommend showing it to a doctor as it really needs to retract fully for sanitation and comfort reasons. A family member had the same problem and ended up needing to get circumcised because of it. The doctor may just be able to snip the area that's attached and leave your foreskin, but either way you should get a professional opinion.
Also, females that think natural genitalia looks weird should be mercilessly ridiculed in public.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cornaljoe @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> No, I thought about getting one but these post are swaying my judgement a bit.Â Is it normal to be unable to pull the skin back when erect?Â That's the only reason it bothers me.Â Also most females (I've meet) think it looks weird.




Yeah don't worry about those females..they're probably quite young and stupid. It's a simple operation and shouldn't hurt very much. You need to get it done if you can't pull the skin back as piggy said.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

very weird topic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do I vote no if im a girl? or just not at all? >.>;


----------



## robi (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> very weird topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You tell us...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_circumcision


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > very weird topic...
> ...


dont even mention that. thats not circumcision, thats murder >.


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(robi @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm...well, I'm a girl, so I can't really discuss this (female circumsition? No...just...no.) , but the day I have a baby and it's a boy, I will NOT circumsize the poor thing. He has the right to choose what he wants. If he wants it done, so be it. He can do it when he's adult enough to make his own decisions.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(robi @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

Not really Hiratai. It's bound to come up if you've known your friends for many years and drink with them on occasion.


----------



## robi (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah that Female circumcision stuff is pretty fucked up...


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 31, 2007)

lol i selected no thinking that if you were circumsized you still had the skin on your dick (not circumsized).
sometimes i wish i wasn't so protected.....


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hiratai said:


> Nevin007 said:
> 
> 
> > Osaka said:
> ...


----------



## assassinz (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm cut and I've noticed I am about 10 times stronger than un-cut individuals.  Also, the women think it looks better for a man to be cut than uncut. I'm not talking about circumcision, I'm talking about muscle-tone. I'm "cut"....................What????


----------



## OSW (Oct 31, 2007)

Natural for me. My dad is like most in his era. I think my parent's had enough knowledge about it at the time, and how it is not unhygenic to keep. Also it's probably the choice factor, best to let people decide things for themselves sometimes.



QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I'll never forget the time when at 18, while having vigorous sex session with one of my X girlfriends, my banjo string snapped, there was blood everywhere and it fuck en killed, but it hurt at lot more after I put TCP on it.



Damn that must have sucked.

I learnt about this a few months back when it was discussed on a television program about true and untrue sex stories LOL. that was some crazy stuff in there.

What happens afterwards; does it recover fine?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I'm cut and I've noticed I am about 10 times stronger than un-cut individuals.Â Also, the women think it looks better for a man to be cut than uncut. I'm not talking about circumcision, I'm talking about muscle-tone. I'm "cut"....................What????



Ha-ha! *applause!* You get CruddyBuddy's brilliant award! :-)


----------



## assassinz (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(assassinz @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cut and I've noticed I am about 10 times stronger than un-cut individuals.Â Also, the women think it looks better for a man to be cut than uncut. I'm not talking about circumcision, I'm talking about muscle-tone. I'm "cut"....................What????
> ...



Finally!!! After all these years, um, I mean posts! 

And now,  more about "banjo strings" :

http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/p=270408.html


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

It seems like everyone has snapped their banjo string assassinz :|  (in that link you posted)

"I snapped mine barebacking an ex bird, she had a fanny like a hamsters ear and gripped my splurdge gun like a set of molegrips!"
....
...
british...


edit: yayyy 1000. can't believe I've got that many posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should be working on a menu for work but gbatemp always calls..


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> "like a set of molegrips!"



What the .... are molegrips??

Happy 1,000 post cubin


----------



## OSW (Oct 31, 2007)

cubin' to the music baby. congrats.


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I'm cut and I've noticed I am about 10 times stronger than un-cut individuals.Â Also, the women think it looks better for a man to be cut than uncut. I'm not talking about circumcision, I'm talking about muscle-tone. I'm "cut"....................What????









Have you ever seen South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut? No one in that movie is cut.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(assassinz @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cut and I've noticed I am about 10 times stronger than un-cut individuals.Â Also, the women think it looks better for a man to be cut than uncut. I'm not talking about circumcision, I'm talking about muscle-tone. I'm "cut"....................What????
> ...



Kyle would be


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> ...
> What happens afterwards; does it recover fine?


Happened to me when I was 16 or so. It did recover fine and now it's more flexible and sometimes the foreskin can't get over the glans anymore when _it's_ erected. Actually it feels much better now than it did before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ot: Congrats cubin', that's quite a lot of post y'know!


----------



## Nero (Nov 2, 2007)

I am... Cause I'm Jewish.

Just kidding. I'm circumcised though.

This is one weird poll.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Fat D (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Penile cancer affects from 0.82 per 100,000 in Denmark to 10.5 per 100,000 men per year in parts of India (0.9 to 1 per 100,000 in the United States). Studies have reported a rate of penile cancer from 3 to 22 times higher in uncircumcised than circumcised men.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (1999) stated that studies suggest that neonatal circumcision confers some protection from penile cancer, but circumcision at a later age does not seem to confer the same level of protection. Further, because penile cancer is a rare disease, the risk of penile cancer developing in an uncircumcised man, although increased compared with a circumcised man, remains low.
> 
> ...



cutting off the whole thing would reduce the rate to zero. would you suggest that?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 2, 2007)

Wikipedia isn't exactly always facts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got a source for those studies? chances are I could pick them apart and blow them up without blinking. 

Most studies these days are pretty weak, there's a few good medical journals left but the rest is crap.


----------



## Ktaro (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Penile cancer affects from 0.82 per 100,000 in Denmark to 10.5 per 100,000 men per year in parts of India (0.9 to 1 per 100,000 in the United States). Studies have reported a rate of penile cancer from 3 to 22 times higher in uncircumcised than circumcised men.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (1999) stated that studies suggest that neonatal circumcision confers some protection from penile cancer, but circumcision at a later age does not seem to confer the same level of protection. Further, because penile cancer is a rare disease, the risk of penile cancer developing in an uncircumcised man, although increased compared with a circumcised man, remains low.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that because 1 person out of 200,000 in a developed country "might" get this disease the other 199,999 should have their penis cut?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wouldin't it save alot more people if every person had to donate blood or a kidney or something haha


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes.

its unclean when your not.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 7, 2007)

no, im not jewish


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Cant believe im asking but, circumcised guys, doesnt it hurt to touch your penis's head? Mine's all natural and it hurts when I touch it....
> ...


damn!


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 7, 2007)

No


----------



## amptor (Nov 7, 2007)

I still stand my ground here, only women should be asking this question, not a bunch of males on an open video game forum lolol


----------



## cubin' (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> I still stand my ground here, only women should be asking this question, not a bunch of males on an open video game forum lolol




I'm sorry your not comfortable enough with yourself to talk about it


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 8, 2007)

Dicks are excellent conversation pieces. Whip it out and try it sometime.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 8, 2007)

how do you check?


----------



## amptor (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I still stand my ground here, only women should be asking this question, not a bunch of males on an open video game forum lolol
> ...



2 words: sausage fest.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> how do you check?


uhhhhh 

If skin covers the pink head, you're not cut.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> ...


The internet isn't a sausage fest, its a series of tubes.


----------

